# Cracked brake hub replacements?



## Pro Reel (Jan 3, 2010)

Many of the older 200 B curados that i'm getting for service have cracks in the brake hub at the base of the steel pins I have tried glueing the ones with smaller cracks with some success. The ones that have bigger cracks are just ruined. The curado B spools are no longer available. What spools off of any curently available reel either in low profile or round reels would have a similar sized brake hub that could be removed and used to fix the spool of a curado B? I was wondering if the current castaic reel uses the same brake hub. It looks like it still uses a BSF type spool so does it have that same brake hub? I never paid any atention to the ones that i worked on in the past to see if they would swap out and don't have any in the shop currently. Also, is there any other currently available shimano reels that have that same brake hub as the B reels or perhaps a recently discontinued reel where shimano still has spools available. I would be willing to buy a lot of those spools just to get the brake hub if it can be used to fix Curado B reels. I still have a lot of customers that love thier Curado B and don't want a new reel. I tried the brake hub off a Curado E and G but they are not the same size


----------



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

PM sent...


----------



## Scumfrog (Dec 9, 2012)

I found some new curado b spools 40.00 bucks a pop on EBay the seller was [email protected]


----------



## Pro Reel (Jan 3, 2010)

Most of my customers could not afford to get thier reels fixed if I had to add a $40 plus shippng costs part to the service and other parts that those older reels need. If shimano had the spool then I could get it at my dealer price and male it affordable to fix the reel. At ebay prices, It just gets to expensive. Also, those spools will be gone soon and i will still need to find a way to repair the older curado reels. I need a modern spool available from Shimano that has a brake hub I can take off and put on the curado B spool. I need to find the absolute cheapest spool they have that has that brake hub.


----------



## Basswhippa (Oct 15, 2012)

It is the Achilles Heel of the old reels which really are superior in a lot of other ways. I have old curados, 1 old citica, 6 or 7 old Calcuttas and a couple of old Chronarchs. Every one has at least one crack. With that many reels they most don't have that many hours. 

I have 4 Curado 200 B's and each one is smoother on the retrieve than the 4 Citica E's that have even had an ABEC 5 put on the drive shaft. The old reels are great exept that one potential problem.

Sorry I don't have an answer but I believe that this one 50 cent (or 10 cent) part should be made available, even if for $5 or $10 dollars.


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

My backup plan is modifying a brake hub from a Caenan. I think the spools are only ~$25 retail. I haven't modified one yet but I did put the calipers on one and there is little difference with the exception of the depth. I haven't gotten to the point where I'm out of the old hubs so I haven't needed to modify one yet. Give it a shot and let us know how it works out.


----------



## Pro Reel (Jan 3, 2010)

MattK said:


> My backup plan is modifying a brake hub from a Caenan. I think the spools are only ~$25 retail. I haven't modified one yet but I did put the calipers on one and there is little difference with the exception of the depth. I haven't gotten to the point where I'm out of the old hubs so I haven't needed to modify one yet. Give it a shot and let us know how it works out.


I have not had a caenan in the shop in a long time. Can't remember what the hub looks like. Is it different than the Curado G spool and hub? I have a hub off of a Curado G spool and the center hole is smaller. It would have to be drilled out to be pushed onto the B spool. That would be a trick to get the bigger hole perfectly centered and then the wall thickness around that hole would be thin.
I'm thinking that the Castaic does use the same brake hub and the castaic is still available, if so, then that might be the spool to buy. I guess we will have to see what bantam says. I was just hopefull that someone here already knew of a currently available spool and hopefully one from an inexpensive reel so the spool cost would be low.
I also wonder if any of the cheaper round reels still available might have that brake hub?


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Any of the older low profile reels should work. The caenan uses similar tooling to the Curado G. Older Calcutta will also work. Check your PM on the other site.


----------



## Pro Reel (Jan 3, 2010)

I checked the ID of the hole in the center of the hubs where they press onto the ribbed section of the spool shaft. The older hub from the 200 B reel has an ID of 5mm, the new style hub from the Curado has an ID of 4mm. There looks to be room to drill it out and make it bigger, my concern with that would be keeping it perfectly in the center. A drill bit of the right size on slow speed might center itself, but if it got to one side at all, I would think it would cause a balance issue.

In a PM, Bantam confirmed that the Castaic which is still available still uses a BSF spool with the same exact hub as the Curado B and BSF.

I will price one of those spools and see if thats a cost effective way to get a replacement hub for the older curados.

Another member here has suggested that Southwestern parts has lots of Curado B spools in stock. He said thoer dealer cost is about $24. I will have to check with them and see what the requirments are to get an account with them to see if i can get a discount there. I Buy a few things from them that are hard to find, but there shipping and handling charges seem high and I have been paying full price there, so thats not an option for my cistomers without a discount.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

When I was at Southwestern last year they had one CU200B spool left. That was in May 2012.


----------



## mcgillsreels (Apr 14, 2012)

Sounds like its time to put your money in a new reel!!!


----------



## Pro Reel (Jan 3, 2010)

mcgillsreels said:


> Sounds like its time to put your money in a new reel!!!


Personally, I use Curado E reels. I still have one older 200 B but it has a good spool in it. My situation is that I'm a reel mechanic who works on several hundered reels a year for customers and many of those customers have older curados in still very nice condition but have this one serious issue with brake hubs. It's hard to tell a customer that the only way to fix there reel is to buy a new spool from an aftermarket dealer at a cost of around 50 bucks. When you add that price to the service and shipping charges, then yes, they might be better off to just buy a new reel, but that's not what they want, They want an affordable way to fix the reel that they love and that is in fine shape other than a cracked hub. When you consider that Shimano probably sold millions of these older curados and most of them are still in service, it sucks that no one is producing or selling a replacement brake hub when it's a part that can be easily changed. When you consider that Shimano still produces the Castaic which uses the same brake hub, then it would seem that the japan assembly plant must have thousands of these brake hubs sitting in a bin waiting to be pressed onto the spools. It sure would be nice if they would just sell this one easy to replace part, or if some aftermarket company would build and sell a replacement.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Dumb question, but what causes these hubs to break?


----------



## mcgillsreels (Apr 14, 2012)

I know where you are coming from Pro Reel, I too run into the same problems you are running into. You always want to be the hero and fix anything that comes to you one way or another, the bad part of that is once you get on that special project you put to much time in that reel and dont make anything off of it but satisfaction! But it is what we do!!


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Where the pin is pressed into the hub it can crack from use. The weight from the brake is on the far end of the pin, and you have the force of the brake pushing against it. Eventually the pin starts to get a little loose in the plastic hub and then the plastic begins to crack. We went to an all plastic pin and hub design but we had complaints saying we lowered the quality :headknock 

We have something new coming at ICAST that is completely different and will eliminate this brake hub design completely.


----------



## Kevin70 (May 24, 2010)

Is there a reason Shimano wouldn't sell the hubs? Couldn't they create a part number for the hubs and sell it. If the same part is still made for the Castaic and if that part can be removed from the spool easily, why not sell them? They must still make them? This would create alot of good will with customers.

Is the concern with the cost of setting up a new part number? Is the concern that it would hurt new reel sales? 

I know I have several of the Curado 200B reels and I can see hairline cracks but it doesn't seem to affect them. I'm sure they will break eventually. While I have purchased new E series Curado and D series Chronarchs, I would love to fix my older reels.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

We sell the spool as a complete assembly so we can ensure the hub is centered and the spool is properly balanced.


----------

